# Please get better



## strebe (May 24, 2018)

Verse 1
I know you and i have been friends for a very long time. I know that i don't live near you now. But I hope you have everything you need. Yes you and me are talking all
the time. On the phone. I know i feel all alone. I have been saying and praying that
you would see. That your friendship should be. I don't know what i would do. With
out you. It would drive me crazy if i had too. Say good by to you. I hope too see you
too again. Some day I want you to win the fight i wish you would be all right.

Chorus
Please get better. I don't know what the weather is doing to you. But you got to be really strong too. I did not know that your sick. But I know you better get well. I know
your daughter is sad. You all she has. Please get better. I look up to you. Yes you are
going to be my friend too. Always when i am sad. You make me feel better. And I am thankful for that. Please get better. I want you to know i think about you so much i wish i could give you a hug. Please get better.

Verse 2
I know a preacher who use to preach. His wife had a stroke and she lived. I know i wish i could still be her friend. But I know that we are all here for a reason.  I know it hurts me the most. When i call and your friend says your not at home.  Yes i know your not alone. If I had the chance i would go to the hospital and stay with you and have you look at me. Someday you will be set free. 

Chorus
Please get better. I don't know what the weather is doing to you. But you got to be really strong too. I did not know that your sick. But I know you better get well. I know
your daughter is sad. You all she has. Please get better. I look up to you. Yes you are
going to be my friend too. Always when i am sad. You make me feel better. And I am thankful for that. Please get better. I want you to know i think about you so much i wish i could give you a hug. Please get better.

Verse 3
 What would it take for Jesus to heal you right now. I am praying for you to get better some how. The thought of losing you is so hard. Your in my heart. I do every thing i can. To take a stand of who i am. I wish i could see you. And pray with you. I am thinking about you. Don't give up on it now. I know you will be strong right now. I don't want to lose you now. I will do what ever it take. To make you feel okay. I know that your my friend. And I am not going to lose you again.
Chorus 2 times around
Dedicated to my friend who had a stroke.


----------



## Jessica123 (Jun 1, 2018)

I hope she got better and is recovering nicely at this moment.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 1, 2018)

*I *think that *your* story was very interesting.

*You're* a good writer, *I* feel*.*


Have a nice day!


----------



## strebe (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you she is feeling a lot better.


----------

